# What sex is my H swammerdami?



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

well I brought this scorp as a female but looking at it im not so sure if it is or not :hmm:so wondered if someone with more experience with sexing scorps could put my mind at rest.

Many thanks,

Adam


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

I would say female as well.
The two plates of the operculum are distinctly fused and i know they are very small but i dont see any genital papillae,(found on males only) they are supposed to be at the back of the operculum + the pectines are quiet small.

-J


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

It looks most definatly female, the males generally have larger fan like pectines and they are usually more splayed than the females.
-P


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Looks female from my novice scorpion eyes lol


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the replys!!! Guess I was worrying for nothing lol

Many thanks,

Adam


----------

